# Do you want project forums?



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i will add it to my proposal ok?


Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > Dubai Offshore Development
The Palms, The World & The Waterfront

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > Dubai Metro Development
New Projects and Towers in Deira, Bur Dubai, Dubai International City and other

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > Dubai Marina 
200 high-rise buildings in a masterplanned community by Emaar

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > Jumeirah Lake Towers
79 Towers in a masterplanned community by Nakheel

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai >Burj Dubai Complex, Sheikh Zayed Road & DIFC
developments along Dubai's highway

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > Dubai Media Cities
developments in Dubai Media City, Dubai Internet City, International Media & Production Zone & more

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > >DubaiLand
developments in the world's largest leisure park

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates >UAE Projects & Towers
Development in other Emirates

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates >Photo Section
Images of skyscrapers, skylines, cityscapes, landscapes and life styles

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates >Sky Majlis


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

How about merging Dubai Marina, JLT and JBH into one subforum


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

might be over 120 threads again then...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well i think mine is better, the dubai section is gonna end up as a completly different and larger section than the uae one.

might as well skip that and just have a dubai forum with a uae subforum.

btw, the dubai subforum looks a lot like the pakistani one. 7 divisions?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

:bash: This is what happens when you have a city that builds TOO MANY TOWERS!! Well atleast we actually have a problem with too many project threads, unlike some country forums I've seen!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i think 7 subforums are ok for dubai don' forget projects AND towers are in those subforums.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

juiced said:


> :bash: This is what happens when you have a city that builds TOO MANY TOWERS!! Well atleast we actually have a problem with too many project threads, unlike some country forums I've seen!


some OTHER memebers will start flaming the forum watch out.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> well i think mine is better, the dubai section is gonna end up as a completly different and larger section than the uae one.
> 
> might as well skip that and just have a dubai forum with a uae subforum.
> 
> btw, the dubai subforum looks a lot like the pakistani one. 7 divisions?


I gotta agree. Structrly a dedicated Dubai subforum under the UAE forum is much better; however it will be a larger section than the UAE as DUBAI mentioned.

I think seven divisions is way too much. let us stick with maximum of 5.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

OK since the BULK of towers seem to be coming from JLT and Marina let us just give those two areas a subforum each for now and then we will expand later. At most give the third subforum to Downtown Dubai i.e. B Bay and DIFC but leave the rest as is.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

REEDIT
like that?

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > Dubai Offshore Development
The Palms, The World & The Waterfront

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > Dubai Metro Development
New Projects and Towers in Deira, Bur Dubai, Dubai International City and other

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > Dubai Marina 
200 high-rise buildings in a masterplanned community by Emaar,

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > Jumeirah Lake Towers
79 Towers in a masterplanned community by Nakheel

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai >Burj Dubai Complex, Sheikh Zayed Road & DIFC
developments along Dubai's highway

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Dubai > Dubai Media Cities
developments in Dubai Media City, Dubai Internet City, International Media & Production Zone & more

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates > Other Emirates
Development in Abu Dhabi, Sharjah...

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates >Photo Section
Images of skyscrapers, skylines, cityscapes, landscapes and life styles

Middle East & Africa > United Arab Emirates >Sky Majlis


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

first of all we should avoid to combine huge clusters within 1 subforum. it will become too much soon again
this is why superclusters like marina, jlt, szr+difc,... have to be separated

i will ask the admins if we can open several sub-forums in the dubai tower development forum

then i will let the admins create the following subs
- dubai metro
- marina
- jlt
- media cities
- dubailand
- burj dubai, szr, difc
- the palms

these clusters will get the most towers, later to be expanded by business bay and jebel ali airport city
guys, when we put dubailand, marina, jlt and new dubai stuff in one forum we'll have 1000 threads soon!

i'm sure it's the best to start with this and once we see more and more towers are announced in projects like business bay, they deserve to have their own subforum!



my final list looks like this (let me set this up and have a look at how it works, we can still change it)



*Dubai Metro Tower Development*
_New Towers in Deira, Bur Dubai, Dubai International City, Dubai Festival City and several other projects_

*Jumeirah Lake Towers*
_79 Towers in a masterplanned community by Nakheel_

*Dubai Marina*
_200 high-rise buildings in a masterplanned community by Emaar_

*Burj Dubai Complex, Sheikh Zayed Road & DIFC*
_High-rise developments along Dubai's highway - The New Downtown_

*Dubai Media Cities*
_High-rise developments in Media City, Internet City, International Media & Production Zone, Silicon Oasis & more_

*DubaiLand*
_High-rise developments in the world's largest entertainment park_

*The Palms*
_The Palm Jumeirah - The Palm Jebel Ali - The Palm Deira_


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

so that is similar to my edited above?
but make a dubai forum then!!
and leave out projects?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

DubaiLover change the Palms to "Dubai Offshore" so Waterfront announcements and World announcements can go there. Also when the new Squid Island project is released next year announcements can go in DXB Offshore.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

And please, a subforum for Emirates Hills. Thank you


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

juiced said:


> DubaiLover change the Palms to "Dubai Offshore" so Waterfront announcements and World announcements can go there. Also when the new Squid Island project is released next year announcements can go in DXB Offshore.


i will ask the admins to change the title once the first project in the waterfront will be announced
same about the world
they will simply be added to the subtitle and the name of the sub-forum will be changed to "offshore development"


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

looks great D-L, but just this once juiced is right [he used my idea]

'Dubai offshore' instead of 'the palms'

the world and waterfront will probably start throwing up news soon so we need somewhere to put it!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

ok, let's go for dubai offshore


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

it is ordered
let's see what they think


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

ok.
but the project section itself remains now?
something has to be done there to imo.
it should be included in the "city part"-construction forum!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

when is it delivered?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yepp that is what we want.
or at least what a our great leader wants us to want   lol.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Im lost in all this chaos.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i think they look good on the main page, it makes it easier to post stuff instead of going through 2 stages everytime.
put the blue bar in, it will be just like the uk forums, easy to use and not ugly.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

don't leave them in mainpage


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

no, leave them there, with a dividing bar it will be great! trust me look at the uk forum and imagine that on a smaller scale....

give it a chance at least!

i dont want to wear out my mouse button, having to click 20 times to find a building!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

please not.
anyway i have the tower forums always open and just reload to see if there is anything new...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

another advantage of removing them from the main page:

once all subforums are in dubai tower development subforum we can post all proposals and never builts in the dubai tower development forum
we don't need another subforum for these then

got me?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

my tower posting will decline.......

like being lost in a maze....


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Where should I post new Marina Heights info - in the existing thread or make a new thread in the Marina thread?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Who knows....id advise the buj dubai gift shop thread....it needs a bit of a boost.

D-L are you going to start moving the threads?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

soon
still have to wait what jan can do about it
once everything is clear and discussed i will move the threads all at once


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> my tower posting will decline.......
> like being lost in a maze....


hmmh, what about a sticky "direct link thread", where would be links to all tower threads for fast access, it would be like the "overview of all towers thread" but without the pictures


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Am getting sick.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> Am getting sick.



lol^ anything we can do?


well i just dont think that its a good i dea to have the towers subforum being bigger than the rest of the site combined, if the areas remain on the main page, at least it keeps it broken down into chunks which are easier to digest.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i have the impression as a result of all the new subs on the mainpage it has become much slower in here? normally this is impossible!
your experiences?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> lol^ anything we can do?
> 
> 
> well i just dont think that its a good i dea to have the towers subforum being bigger than the rest of the site combined, if the areas remain on the main page, at least it keeps it broken down into chunks which are easier to digest.


I wouldnt mind either; however we should consider moving all the threads on the main UAE forum into any other dedicated subforum. If it is possible to make it similar to UK subforum. If not plz delete those stinky subforums on the main page. It is getting smelly already.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> i have the impression as a result of all the new subs on the mainpage it has become much slower in here? normally this is impossible!
> your experiences?


The whole website is really slow and getting really boring. They should consider buying a working server maybe?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

jan has done that already as far as i have understood
i guess it takes time to set all the preferences


----------



## Pengui (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't like the idea. That's too many forums to browse.
Maybe do it for the JLT ?
There are way too many subforums as it is presented right now. I know I won't check them all anymore if you guys do that ;-)


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Honestly I think we're better off with only Dubai Marina having its own subforum. That gets rid of 200 towers straight away. The rest can remain as is.


----------

